# I may be purchasing a new ASV SR-80 Compact Track Loader...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I may be purchasing a new ASV SR-80. I will be trading in my CAT 257B... Since moving from sea-level to 9500 feet, I've decided that a little more HP would be nice considering they say you lose 2% HP for every 1000 feet in elevation...My 60 HP 257B has become a 40 HP machine... 

I've demo-ed the unit twice, and today I found that my CAT BH30w backhoe will work with the SR-80 as well. Just have to shorten the mounts... 

The SR-80 is only 6" longer, and 6" wider than my 257B, but has 20 more HP... And, even though it is only 6" wider, the tracks are 20" wide versus 15" on my CAT... The SR-80 also has a 6" higher lift height, and 600lbs more rated capacity (6200lbs tipping load vs. 5000lbs). It only weighs 1000lbs more, but has 1.5psi less ground pressure. It is also a 2-speed w/ enclosed cab and has High Flow hydraulics... 

I haven't worked the whole deal, yet, but its about $15,000 less than a similarly equipped CAT 277...

Any thoughts?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

TL697;524730 said:


> I may be purchasing a new ASV SR-80. I will be trading in my CAT 257B... Since moving from sea-level to 9500 feet, I've decided that a little more HP would be nice considering they say you lose 2% HP for every 1000 feet in elevation...My 60 HP 257B has become a 40 HP machine...
> 
> I've demo-ed the unit twice, and today I found that my CAT BH30w backhoe will work with the SR-80 as well. Just have to shorten the mounts...
> 
> ...


you do know that cat track loaders and asv track loaders are basically the same right? cat buys parts from asv to build there loaders, also asv just got bought out by terex. either way you go (cat or asv) i think youll be satisfied...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

LawnProLandCare;524791 said:


> you do know that cat track loaders and asv track loaders are basically the same right? cat buys parts from asv to build there loaders, also asv just got bought out by terex. either way you go (cat or asv) i think youll be satisfied...


Yeah, they are the only 2 brands I will even consider when buying a track machine...

I've had 2 CAT machines in the past, one w/ wheels, one w/ tracks. Don't think I could ever go back to wheels...

Hopefully the deal will be right, and I'll have a new machine shortly...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Let me know how it goes.

I have been thinking of getting a SR80 as well. Trading my RC50 in on it and all.

It would just be nice to have a bit more power. Plus Physically an SR80 isn't that much bigger.

peterbilt


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Peterbilt;525053 said:


> Let me know how it goes.
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a SR80 as well. Trading my RC50 in on it and all.
> 
> ...


Exactly...

I bought my CAT 257B about 6 months before the SR series came out... I was looking at the RC-60, but it only had a 1900lb capacity... So, I went w/ the 257B, which, with counterweights, has a capacity right at 2500lbs... Even though the SR-80 isn't much bigger, it has a rated capacity of 3100lbs...


----------

